# Retin A/Retin A micro



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello :wavey:

Wellll..I've battling acne for some time now...it started up when I was 17..and now I'm 21..but it's still here. I've been trying to use natural products (AVC, tea tree oil..other essential oils) and I have to admit..there was some inconsistent success. Still, I'm not completely happy with what I've been using thus far..and so I think I need to look into something prescription. There's this decent Benzoyl Peroxide product I ordered from ebay...but I noticed in using it..I started to develop fine lines (forehead)..and my acne had not really disappeared..it just changed form..or was doing a good job of hiding itself. Instead..now I just have really bumpy skin. Oh, and I have cystic acne (the hormonal kind from Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome). The cysts develop mainly on my chin and jawline.

Ok, I know this is pretty long. So, getting to the point. I think I need to use something like Retin A to counteract the bumpy skin the BP leaves behind. I'm thinking..once I'm completely clear..I can get off the BP once and for all..and just use the Retin A for maintenance. So, before I ask my derm for it..I just wanted to see how many people have had some kind of success with it..thanks in advance..


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

I personally know nothing about Retin-A. I use acne products with salicylic acid. I read somewhere that it cleans the dead skin better than soap alone. You may want to check the skincare thread though. :0)


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks Aprill.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been using Stievaa Vitamin A Acid Gel - Canada's version of Retin A,

since I was in my 20s. I'm 43 now.

The active ingredient is Tretinoin.

Through clinal trials, it has been shown to prevent and even remove wrinkles - it is the ONLY product that can make this claim. And it helps to reguvinate collagen - which will keep you looking younger longer.

It will help to prevent black heads and white heads. For cystic acne, you will also need an additional topical agent - just put the lotion directly onto the breakout and the Retin A everywhere else.

I still have cystic acne and I use a prescription product called NeoMedrol lotion. This combination works really well for me.

I hope I have sold you on Retin A. If you decide to try it, you need a prescription.

PM me and I'll explain to how to get started, because it can be very irritating until you get use to it.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 22, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ged-48934.html

Take a quick look at my photos &amp; I've been using Retin-A along with a few other products but the Retin-A is helping the improvement a lot since its my main cream.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. cyw1, i've also heard about the anti aging benefits of retin A..and so I'm really excited about using it for that purpose also. I can't wait to go to my derm some time this week!! Desperate for those fine lines to budge!! I'll have to ask about that Neomedrol lotion as well.

Jesskaa, I commented on your pics in your thread..and your skin looks pretty awesome. I hope it keeps getting better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi there...I have been using Retin-A Micro for about 2 months now. It definitely got rid of my clogged pores and most of my black heads. Overall, I like it and would recommend it for mild acne. The problem with Retin-A Micro is that most people get that initial breakout! I know I got it during weeks 5-8 (I'm recovering from it right now). The thing about RAM is that it encourages your cells to turn over faster than usual, so there's less of a chance that dead skin can clog your pores and turn into pimples when in contact with bacteria. You will also notice that you'll start peeling like crazy and have dry, tight skin, but with a moisturizer, you'll be fine. I encourage you to use the micro because it slowly releases the medication so it won't irritate your skin as much.

As for cysts, though, you might need to try an oral antibiotic like tetricycline. My derm tells me that Retin-A micro can only help with smaller bumps and clogged pores, whereas the antibiotics will help kill bacteria that causes those painful deep pimples. I hope this helps. PM me if you have any other questions...good luck!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey makeupchicky, thanks for the heads up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I'm kind of scared about the purging because it can be sooo discouraging. I guess it will be worth it in the end.. Yeah, about those cysts...I guess I have no choice but to either get on some other kind of topical or antibiotic..or both..along with my retin A. I just hate being dependent on anything prescription...ah..oh well. I think people would think I was crazy if they found out how much money I've spent on other non prescription junk...::sigh::


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm also using Duac gel in the daytime...my derm says it's supposed to get rid of the small red bumps...i get those on my forehead sometimes. also, remember to use a gentle cleanser when you're on retin-a because it's so drying, you don't want to further irritate your skin...i use purpose and i like it a lot!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah i have some samples of duac..and i also have a very decent BP i bought offline..so I'll have to decide between the two. let's hope that the continuing use of Retin A will let us get off the BP pretty quick. i'm not really a big fan of BP. anways..thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> appreciate it.


----------



## lovelyrose (Feb 24, 2007)

I use a combination of Retin-A at night and Duac gel in the morning. I got pretty good results with it. My skin turned from horrible to smooth, glowy skin in weeks. The mistake I made was to stop the procedure after I got good skin. I stopepd it for a month, and now I see tiny bumps coming up on my forehead. So I'm back to using the Retin-A and duac.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if this will be an ongoing process.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 24, 2007)

Lovelyrose, thanks for your input!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, from what I know, if your acne isn't severe then you will be able to get off the duac fairly soon. However, the Retin A micro will then be used as maintenance. I personally wouldn't mind being on the Retin A micro because of it's anti aging qualities..but I definitely wouldn't want to stay on the Duac for the rest of my life.

Still, I've learned from my past mistakes. I think if something works then there is no point in giving it up and having to deal with acne again. I'm just going to have to stick with it.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the info Labrat81. My acne is fairly moderate..but very persistent. I'm feeling pretty positive about Retin A micro.


----------



## Lia (Mar 1, 2007)

As far as i know, benzoyl peroxide won't really work on your acne because it isn't the type of acne that it's supposed to act onto. BP is used to acne grade (or level) 2, which is inflammation + a mild case of infection.

I suggest to go to the derm.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Lia. I went to the derm and she prescribed duac (which has BP in it)..and Retin A Micro as a night treatment. My skin has always responded well with BP..in that the inflammation and noticable painful cysts would subside..yet still be hiding under my skin as tiny bumps. I guess the two combined with yield better results.


----------



## want2seeresults (Sep 30, 2011)

Are you still using Retin A Micro!?!


----------

